# Has anyone taken a dog to italy



## Wupert

We are thinking of a few weeks in Italy and have a German Shepherd has anyone any info on the regulations regarding "Large Hounds" 

Thanks in advance


----------



## CaptainBligh

Hi, We took our German Shorthaired Pointer to Italy in 2008 & 09.
In City's they tend to treat larger dogs as they must be an aggressive guard dog. We took our dog on the tram in Rome & got several strange/frightened looks - it turned out that she needed to be muzzled. On our return trip we were denied access to a bus so we made a temporary muzzle out of a camera case and went home on the underground. In my experience Southern Europeans do not have the same respect for dogs as the dog loving Brits.

Good luck

Captain Bligh


----------



## jedi

We took a standard poodle to Italy a couple of year's ago. He was required to wear a muzzle on public transport. Many people were fascinated by him and he was much photographed, especially with their children.

We used several buses and a boat with no problems, then on returning from Il Palio in Sienna one day the driver refused to let us board and it was the last bus :evil: 

After telling him how pleased I was that Italy had just been knocked out of the World Cup  we were told where we could catch a different bus that went close to our campsite by a passer-by.

Jed


----------



## Kev1

lol
Jed


----------



## Lesleykh

We took our last dog, Charlie, all round Europe with us on our 2010 trip. We travelled right up Italy and had no problems with him at all. He was a collie/springer x. I had read larger dogs needed muzzles, but I can't say we ever saw a dog of any size, in any town, wearing a muzzle. 

We did have a soft muzzle in the van just in case it was a problem, as Charlie was never an easy dog with strange adults, but we never used it while away. I'd say buy one, they're not expensive, and, as some replies suggest, you may or may not need it.

I think people are often more wary of GSDs, but all the ones I've met have been more reliably natured than old Charlie dog was.

Have fun. Which parts of Italy are you thinking of going to? I love the place and it came tops for me out of all the countries we visited in our year away, despite being one we'd been to many times before.

Lesley


----------



## Wupert

Have fun. Which parts of Italy are you thinking of going to? I love the place and it came tops for me out of all the countries we visited in our year away, despite being one we'd been to many times before.

Lesley[/quote]

We have never been down the Adriatic coast

I fancy going to Sicily


----------



## Lesleykh

Take a look at our blog. We did a fair bit along that coast.

Lesley


----------



## aldra

We were there in the Sept/oct

We didn't take shadow on public transport,but a muzzle is required according to the regulation

We found travelling throughout Italy with him not a problem

Aldra


----------



## cocoa

We travelled around Northern Italy for a month last summer with our two Italian Spinone dogs and had no problems, we carry soft muzzles in van but in 5 years have yet to use them.


----------



## eddied

*Dogs and public trransport*

 Ciao Wupert. The law2 requires all dogs to be on a lead and muzzzled at all times. However how the law is actually enforced varies greatly from place to place.It is a sure thing that on public transport you will need a muzzle, and drivers etc. are well within their rights to refuse boarding witthout one. Dogs inItaly are a favourite and very pampered category.It is now an imprisonable offence to mistreat them in any way, including not providing assistance if you hit one on the road.
Read
http://www.farminachannel.com/d_viewarticolo.php?articolo=1298&pag=2
Enjoy your trip and 'vai tranquillo'
eddied


----------



## jedi

*Re: Dogs and public trransport*



eddied said:


> It is a sure thing that on public transport you will need a muzzle, and drivers etc. are well within their rights to refuse boarding witthout one.


If this is a reference to my post, our dog was muzzled, the bus was half empty, the driver was a toe-rag - you get them in every country.

Jed


----------



## eddied

*Re: Dogs and public trransport*



jedi said:


> eddied said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is a sure thing that on public transport you will need a muzzle, and drivers etc. are well within their rights to refuse boarding witthout one.
> 
> 
> 
> If this is a reference to my post, our dog was muzzled, the bus was half empty, the driver was a toe-rag - you get them in every country.
> 
> Jed
Click to expand...

 My post was a reply with info. hopefully useful to OP, and not as a reply to any other post in particular. As a non dog lover and only occasional dog minder, can only offer the facts as I know them; and not opinions on the matter.
buon anno,
eddied


----------



## Philrap

We travelled along every coast road from St. Tropez to west coast level with Sienna Sept/Oct 2011. It was not until a place called Vada on that last piece of coast we found a site on the beach and on which we could take our collie.
When in Sienna we were told at the campsite the dog should be muzzled to go on the bus, but we just wrapped a strap loosely round his nose to give the effect.
We were refused on a bus in Biaritz this year, only small dogs allowed in a "sac".
We were also told it is up to the drivers discretion when trying to get into the city from Crystal Palace. Allowed going in but driver refused coming back, until I got on anyway and told him if there was any problem we would get off.
The other place not easy with dogs surprisingly Ireland. Your German Shepherd is one of 10 breeds by law required to be muzzled and on a lead. We could not find a bar in which we could enter with the dog.
Hope any bit of info useful.


----------



## Annsman

We were in Venice with our Cocker Spaniel in 2009 and didn't take the dog on the water bus because we read they weren't allowed. We were on said water bus next to an Italian guy with a Labrador dog with it's muzzle dangling from the collar. I asked him if he could speak English, which he could. 

I then asked about the dog ban/muzzle rules. His reply was class. The dog HAD to go onto he water bus because it was with him and he had to go on the bus to work, so what else could the dog do! His dog WAS wearing a muzzle, the rules don't actually say ON IT'S FACE!

I'm not declaring this as a possible legal excuse you could use but generally we found the police and other "officialdom" in Italy have more important things to worry about than people with dogs on busses.

It was a fabulous country and never had a single problem.


----------



## scoobypete

were there now with a springer and a labrador staffie cross,springer gets ignored but Taj gets a mixture of horrified and adoring looks.

No problems as yet,but havent been or need to go on public transport.


----------

